# Pigs In A Canoe



## travcoman45 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gettin a batch a Pigs In A Canoe ready fer tadays smoke, there gonna go along with a Turkey Breast, Dozen Chix Legs an a Fatty.  

Gonna try out a new tray I bought fer just these.

Q-View ta follow in a bit!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

I spose canoe's a pretty hot item in Iowa these days-I doing some like your smokies but my own sausage and whole(I think) if room.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's the pigs in a canoe after the smoke, excellent this time.  Also shown is the new tray I purchased fer doin these, worked really well.  Bought it at walmart in the grillin section.


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

The canoes look so goooood right now! I just ate a pound of crab claws (way too much work for too little food)! I am starving! Should have done the butts today despite the rain/thunder storms! Maybe I'll go chew on a stick LOL!!!!!!

QueTeePie


----------



## ga_smoker (Jun 15, 2008)

Great looking ABT's. I do mine "canoe" style too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Steve


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good tip-did mine that way and wrapped in bacon-Dr gotta love me.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks awesome bet those canoes sunk quickly into somebody's belly


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL....leave it to DL to kick 'em when they're down........j/k bob.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice lookin' canoes, Tip!  Glad to hear the lilac is workin well......never woulda thunk it........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

What a great ideaTip!!  Looks mighty tasty!!!


----------

